# TEC 9 help



## Magic Stick (Apr 27, 2009)

I have a stainless TEC 9 that I love shooting and the last time I shot I was going through some rounds of course pretty quick and the bolt handle broke. I order another one and installed it but when I went to shoot it again it seems like it is in a bind. It's not loading smooth like normal.. Any ideas on a good gunsmith for this type of gun?

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Not that it helps but I had problems feeding rounds in mine as well, really picky gun when it comes to ammo..fun gun to shoot just not practical,esp.w/ the ftf's


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Not sure, have you checked the bolt and interior of the receiver tube for scarring ......maybe from the earlier incident? Also the clearance where the bolt handle slides through the receiver? I would check there first. 
Also comes to mind is that stainless does not like friction ....are you using a grease to lube the bolt? 
Just curious, what kind of ammo were/are you shooting out of it? (full metal jacket , not hollow point or +p right?)
I have one I have not shot much, but have not had a problem out of it yet. Seems like a good solid design ......if you can get it tuned in.


----------



## Magic Stick (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm shooting fmj in it. I've put a couple hundred rounds through without problems minus a couple jams but that's typical for these guns. I don't know what happened. Fire fish I will call you after Christmas.


----------

